# June 2010 Masonic Education - Circumspection



## News Feeder (Jun 9, 2010)

In olden times certain watchfulness was recommended to everyone, as strangers were not the norm and could be sources of personal danger. People did not move often and suspicion and distrust were a way of life. The Freemason, as a sojourner, did move from job to job, and was always called upon to prove himself, especially to the Craft. Such was the origin of our signs, tokens, and grips. 


read more



More...


----------

